# ProWorld and SpringHill Wholesale Transfers



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm hoping someone can give me some guidance, I am very new to this. I purchased some transfers. Some from Pro World and others from Springhillwholesale. I just got my heat press two days ago and started testing the transfers. I haven't printed any of my own yet. I'm testing using Gildan 100% cotton shirts. I purchased these because I am using Chromablast ink in my 4800 Epson and I have been told that 100% cotton tees are fine. 

The press I have is the DK20S. I used Medium pressure and put the ProWorld tranfer in for 10 seconds after allowing the press to heat to 375. 
THe design came out great from ProWorld.

I did the same with the SpringHillWholesale transfer twice and both times I had problems. First time, it didn't stick on the shirt at all. So, I left it in there another 30 seconds, still had issues, so another 20 seconds. FInally came out but not perfect. The other design simply looked awful. Peeled from different sides. 

Question? Do the transfers have to go onto 50/50 shirts?

Any other ideas? Please help.

Nabs


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

What type transfer did you get from Springhill? Post a pic if you can please. Set the press at 400 for anything hot-peel or hot-split and adjust temps starting at 10 seconds. The transfers do not have to go on 50/50.


----------



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi David,

Thanks so much for replyng. To answer your question the best I can I have attached both transfers that I was referring to from Springhill. ProWorld tells you in the description the type of transfer it is but Springhill does not. I'm sorry to sound ignorant but I'm not exactly sure how to know what type I have. The cat transfer took a very long time to transfer and I did have it at a lower temperature, 375. The telephone transfer peeled from all sides and didn't all come out on the shirt. 

I appreciate the help. 

Nabs


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

This is just a guess but was the problem with the red ink on the cat image? My bad...those are two different images. First image red ink problem? Second image kinda spotchy all over?


----------



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

First ten seconds it was the entire image not applying after that time, you are correct it was the red. What would have been the problem with the red?


----------



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

But you were correct that the type "By the time I'm Thin" is what had the hardest time. I thought that is what you were referring too.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Try 400 degrees and a dwell time of 16 seconds and peel asap low corner to opp. top corner steady motion. If that doesnt work increase dwell another 4 seconds. If that doesnt work return the transfers as they are old. If you cant get a hot-peel or split to work in 20 seconds at 400 degrees the transfers are old and bad.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

People arent going to agree with this one but use med. to lite pressure on the cat transfer with the same temp and time settings suggested. I will be back this afternoon to check on ya. Good luck!


----------



## nabs (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks David.

I'm learning a lot. Every place I look it says 375 or 385 I haven't tried 400 degrees and that's probably the key. Thanks so much!! 

But if doesn't work I will take your advice and return them. Does it explain anywhere in the forum the difference between a cold transfer and hot transfer? Am I supposed to look at it and know the difference?

Nabs


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

nabs said:


> Thanks David.
> 
> I'm learning a lot. Every place I look it says 375 or 385 I haven't tried 400 degrees and that's probably the key. Thanks so much!!
> 
> ...


E-mail or call Springhill and ask per design. I think they mostly have hot-split transfers. Thats what I did on my initial purchase. Dont use a teflon sheet when printing plastisol transfers is another factoid.


----------



## michelew (Aug 19, 2007)

I got transfers from Springhill and found I had to cold peel them. I also had trouble with red and white. I did 395 for 18 seconds and let them cool then peeled. I tend to agree that the transfers may be old


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> This is just a guess but was the problem with the red ink on the cat image?


David, your question regarding the red ink caught my attention as we've started having problems with red ink on our transfers. Also, however, we've had alot of these for quite some time in plastic bins at our mall cart location and perhaps they are getting old.

Can you share your thoughts about what affect the red ink might have?

We did notice on a few designs we were pressing a couple weeks back that the red ink started to transfer better once we bumped up the temp to 400 deg and increase the dwell to about 12 - 13 seconds. We were thinking that perhaps the press was not reading correctly but the same problem occurs on our brand new press at the same temp (375 to 385 deg). 

I am also going to try bumping up the dwell time as well to see if this improves things a bit.

Thanks,

John


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I basically just keep my press at 400 and adjust dwell time. Red ink on transfers new or old is just something I have run into from many different transfer sources. If the design has large areas of red ink I just bump my dwell times.


----------



## shirtguy (Apr 21, 2006)

Make sure you preheat the shirt for 10 sec and then apply the transfer. I use lots of springhill and never had the troubles you bring up. Sell there hogs and chicks design it was my all time best seller # 891. Bruce


----------



## michelew (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree the transfer is great but I got better quality from Thompson Transfer for that design. I have had no luck with Springhill Transfer, or Booz.


----------

